# Parts vintage 1970-1980



## Beavers (Sep 23, 2012)

Lots of Ariens NOS vintage parts for sale, cleaning out shop, mostly 1970 and 1980 , and other, contact me for what you may be looking for and l will look here for it, everything must go.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

any parts for my toro 826


----------



## Beavers (Sep 23, 2012)

*parts*

Sorry but No, only old Arien and MTD parts left, try to be specific with numbers or model.

Thankyou


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

toro 826 -38150


----------



## rbahr (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi,

I am looking for a starter for the Ariens 8HP 33329C. Would you have one?

Thanks

Ray


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Beav,
where are you located?
Scot


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Parts*

Any chance you have a reasonably priced Tecumseh 33290 starter for a 5 HP? Around here they want as much for a used as I can buy a new one off EBay.

Paul


----------



## DCOURT (Jan 18, 2013)

Beavers said:


> Lots of Ariens NOS vintage parts for sale, cleaning out shop, mostly 1970 and 1980 , and other, contact me for what you may be looking for and l will look here for it, everything must go.


I have an Ariens snowthrower attachment MOD#831003
Here's what parts I'm looking for
1) one sprocket pt#03137300
2) one bearing pt#05411200
3) one chain pt#02925000
Thanks, Dave


----------

